# Synchroniser un agenda entre Sunbird et Ical



## Elfer (20 Août 2007)

Salut,

 Je souhaiterais partager un agenda avec différents associés sur les projets de travail en cours. 

Certains des intervenants utilisents *Ical* sur Mac et d'autres *Sunbird* sur PC. J'ai créé l'agenda sur Ical et l'ai uploadé sur iCal Exchange qui permet de partager des agendas gratuitement. 

Le problème est le suivant : nous pouvons tous lire et écrire sur le calendrier mais moi qui utilise Ical dès que j'actualise le calendrier, il "écrase" complètement ce que les autres ont écrit avec Sunbird. Autrement dit Ical lorsqu'il actualise le calendrier annulle toutes les modifications réalisées par Sunbird  !

Est il possible qu'Ical ne se contente simplement de *synchroniser* sans écraser ce qui a été écrit avant lui par Sunbird ?

 Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## solboki (20 Août 2007)

ical ne sait pas faire de synchronisation bilatérale. Il faut utiliser un autre logiciel.


----------



## Elfer (20 Août 2007)

Salut Solboki,

Merci pour ta réponse, comme cela je dois trouver une autre solution... connaitrais tu un soft d'agenda partagé qui soit compatible mac et Pocket PC ? Sinon je vais chercher...

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

coucou

faites simple
Dans la ligne ical Exchange mais en plus sophistiqu&#233; 
Cr&#233;ez vous un agenda partag&#233; et cogerable en ligne ( compatible tous systemes)

exemple parmi d'autres  l'agenda gmail

Avantage
cog&#233;rable ( par les habilit&#233;s) en ligne

Garde trace des changements 
 il y a commentaires et/ou traces des modifs ( quand et qui)

Si besoin associable &#224; d'autres fichiers cogerables ( de type suite Office , des .docs , des excels)

defaut de l'agenda 
pas de synchro &#224; double sens  des agendas
sauf sous Mac  via des logiciels type spanning
-
il y a d'autres  sites qui proposent des agendas &#224; gestion partag&#233;e

A mon avis c'est vers l&#224; qu'il faut chercher
du ical exchange am&#233;lior&#233;
-
ps j'utilse gmail agenda en partag&#233;  avec des gens sur 3 OS differents
Aucun souci majeur

Par contre  l'agenda en ligne sous mac est &#224; gerer en d&#233;tail  via Firefox
( safari pour certaines fonctions , ca crashe et google le reconnait)


----------



## Elfer (20 Août 2007)

Hello,

Merci, j'avais conscience que ce type de services existaient mais je crois que cela ne résout pas mon problème à savoir de faire une synchro bilatérale comme tu dis et que ce soit gérable hors-ligne !

Je continue de chercher, sinon je crois que j'operai pour Sunbird sous Mac et que j'abandonnerai Ical qui ne répond pas à mes attentes de ce point de vue !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

la synchro bilaterale est parfois possible
Cela d&#233;pend des services
sur gmail sous mac c'est via soit des bidouilles soit via un logiciel ( spanning sync)


----------



## solboki (20 Août 2007)

Oui, j'utilise avec mes secr&#233;taires un agenda partag&#233; gmail avec une synchronisation part Spanning Sync. Cela marche extr&#234;mement bien et c'est simple &#224; mettre en place. Cela permet de g&#233;rer plusieurs agendas simultan&#233;ment.

Ensuite, je synchronise avec mon Palm via "The Missing Sync" afin de pouvoir conserver les cat&#233;gories de mon agenda. Cela doit marcher de mani&#232;re identique avec un Pocket PC.

Bref, cette solution me semble &#234;tre la mieux pour ton cas.


----------

